# looking for advice



## gaven (Jan 23, 2014)

i want to purchase a gsd puppy and a friend of mine told me that a relative of his had a pregnant white female but the dad was tan and black. He told me both was akc registered and both purebred. My question is would it be considered purebred by them being different colors and would the puppies be abled to be registered also. Thank you in advance


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

If parents are both registered color doesn't matter, you can register pups


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

If both parents are purebred and have a full (breeding) registration by the AKC then they are registered. Mego is correct. The color has nothing to do with it. You don't know what you will get though because white masks the true color of the dog.

Some AKC dogs have a "limited registration" and their offspring cannot be registered. A full registration certificate has a purple border and limited has orange.

That said, having an AKC certificate only means the dog is purebred, assuming the breeders were honest that the parents listed on the registration are, in fact, the correct parents. It is no guarantee of quality.


Limited Registration


----------



## gaven (Jan 23, 2014)

So i should look at the parents papers


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes that would be a fair thing to look for. This thread has a lot of good advice. Remember this puppy will be with you 10-12 years or more.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## gaven (Jan 23, 2014)

Now i was looking and i really like the white but i read that there is something wrong with them on the akc site what does that mean.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with them. White is a disqualifying fault when it comes to AKC conformation shows. Just means you can't show a white dog in an AKC show.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

martemchik said:


> There is nothing wrong with them. White is a disqualifying fault when it comes to AKC conformation shows. Just means you can't show a white dog in an AKC show.


Exactly.... white gsd's are just a disqualifying color at a conformation show. They can be great dogs just like any color GSD.

Much more then color the thngs you SHOULD worry about are explained in the thread mentioned above --->
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html as well as 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

:wub:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Exactly.... white gsd's are just a disqualifying color at a conformation show. They can be great dogs just like any color GSD.
> 
> Much more then color the thngs you SHOULD worry about are explained in the thread mentioned above --->
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html as well as
> ...


I have never seen a white police dog either, ever...why is that? or maybe i have never seen one because we just dont have them arouynd here.


----------

